# [Help] My Molly is going to out her fry



## darkangel (Aug 1, 2010)

is my molly is going to fry

any one advice me

Sorry for the low quality picture.


```
http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4776&limit=recent
```


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

can't see very well in that picture but i think is going to out her fry, you should separate her so the other fish from your aquarium not eat the fryes


----------

